# Giannis Antetokounmpo gives you tour of Bucks’ locker room (VIDEO)



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Love this kid


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Real likable, good sense of humor, and has a real enthusiasm for the team/game. I hope he's a Buck for life.


----------

